# [SOLVED] Wireless network not detected windows 7



## Shogun00 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an alienware m11x i7 processor. I turned it on and it is not detecting any wireless networks at all. There is a red x over the wireless icon. I reset both the modem and the router. My gf Mac laptop, both our iPhones and my ps3 are currently using my wireless network. I called up Dell and they want me to purchase some sort of 1 time warranty for 169.99, can't do that. There is no switch that I know of on this laptop that shuts the internal wireless card on or off. I purchased this last year. Someone help please.

- thank you


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless network not detected windows 7*

Dell Support site for that machine is here 
Drivers & Downloads

Manuals here 
Alienware: Online Documentation

I'll look and see if there is a wireless switch - most laptops have them 

can we see the following information
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless network not detected windows 7*

Looking at the user manual - from the links - Mobile Manual
wireless switch is

Wireless Control - Switch wireless communications on/off
Press <Fn><F3> to enable or disable the wireless function.


----------



## Shogun00 (Mar 30, 2011)

etaf said:


> Looking at the user manual - from the links - Mobile Manual
> wireless switch is
> 
> Wireless Control - Switch wireless communications on/off
> Press <Fn><F3> to enable or disable the wireless function.


Thank u so much it worked, no idea how I turned it off, thanks so so so much. The response time is great so glad I picked up this app. Again u cats are lifesavers!!!!!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless network not detected windows 7*

excellent - thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## Shogun00 (Mar 30, 2011)

Done. Thanks again.


----------



## Shiza (Apr 12, 2013)

My PC is not detecting wireless networks. I've tried restarting both the modem and my PC but to no avail. I'd be glad if you could help. I've attached a photo because there is no way I could copy paste the text.


----------

